# Info par produktiem >  Air wick

## Texx

Interese pēc izjaucu to kontaktā spraužamo gaisa atsvaidzinātāju.
[attachment=0 :: 1cfhs4o]airwick.jpg[/attachment :: 1cfhs4o]
Ha. Tur pat nav normālu detaļu, ko izņemt.   ::

----------


## Jon

Kā?!?!?!? Tas taču ir jaunais, revolucionārais svaidzinātājs! Pieejams tikai mūsu īpašajā piedāvājumā. Ja zvanīsiet tūlīt...
Bet citādi - ja ievajagas mazas jaudas sildītāju, kāpēc to neuzmeistarot no pāris pretestībām? Labi un lēti. Neviens jau nezin, ka tās tikpat kā neko nemaksā.

----------


## Texx

Uz tās kontaktdakšas rakstīts, ka ierīces jauda ir 4 W. Nevaru saprastkāda jauda ir tām pretestībām. varbūt viņi ir ielikuši 1W pretestības, lai labāk silst?

----------


## Jon

Šāda pretestība reāli kliedē 0,5W. Ja vairāk, sāk mesties brūna un smirdēt.
Bet ķīnīzers jau uz maza 2" skaļrunīša raksta 5W...

----------


## marizo

Reiz arī apskatīju, kas lācītim vēderā. Smuki rezistori, bet man vairāk tie vadi patika! Laikam nekūstošā izolācija, nezinu, vai tas pareizi, bet par teflona vadiem laikam sauc.

Par jaudām - arī 0,25W rezistors pie 0,15W jaudas ziemā patīkami silda.  ::

----------

